# 16 week puppy getting VERY fussy with food



## kbmr63 (Aug 16, 2008)

My Viszla, Shea, was a wonderful eating up until he got his last group of shots. Now he is driving me crazzzzzzy! I was away and he stayed at two different friends for a week. He is supppper thin! The vet said to feed him dog food sandwiches, which he loved for one day. Now it is like pulling teeth to get him to eat. Any suggestions?


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what dog food sandwiches are but my 2 1/2 year old viszla started becoming a picky eater. Normally she would jump for joy at the sight of dog food but than she would barely touch it. So we tried switching her food up a bit, such as getting a lamb flavor dog food over the chicken and things of that nature. That has seemed to help a ton. She just needed a change of taste. So far we haven't had any problems since we've switched it up. So every other month we change it up for her. I've notice other people on the form having the same problem with picky eaters. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Vladone (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a new user of this forum but I've been breeding vizslas in romania for 10 years now. If you're having trouble with feedin one dry processed food, sprinkle some fresh cheese over it or mix it in. Than makes them crazy. If that doesn't work you have to take into consideration that they are the most picky dogs that I've ever seen in my life. After skipping a meal or two they'll eat anything they will see. I know it sounds a bit harsh but they're hunting dogs and tough love is the way to go.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to raid this post..but I just saw it after posting my question in the 'Food' section...in case anyone has anything further to add!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,59.0.html

Thanks!

EDIT: oh, I was wondering, has your pup gotten any better now that you've been home for a couple of weeks? One time when we went out of town and had people watching our pup, he actually stopped eating towards the end of the time we were gone, but returned to normal after we came back and had been on his regular schedule.


----------



## Ed. (Oct 3, 2008)

Vladone said:


> I'm a new user of this forum but I've been breeding vizslas in romania for 10 years now. If you're having trouble with feedin one dry processed food, sprinkle some fresh cheese over it or mix it in. Than makes them crazy. If that doesn't work you have to take into consideration that they are the most picky dogs that I've ever seen in my life. After skipping a meal or two they'll eat anything they will see. I know it sounds a bit harsh but they're hunting dogs and tough love is the way to go.


I agree. Our Kaiser will often hold out on his meals in the hope of eating a nice piece of roast lamb or something the kids might leave behind. In the end, he always catches up with his meals. If they're generally well and happy but being fussy with food, let them get over it. Their stomachs will win in the end.


----------



## barkels (Oct 13, 2008)

I have always fed my 15 week old pup California Natural and I can barely get it to the floor before she is eating.

Just curiuos. What did your pup weigh at 14 weeks?


----------

